# 恐山 Osorezan - please critique



## hanako (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello,

I composed a piece this weekend which I'd appreciate any opinions on, especially regarding the tonality.

Here it is: 




Thanks,
Hanako


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Not bad. It feels Japanese and yet modern in a world often dominated by western culture.

Keep it up.


----------

